# Returned checks



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone dealt with a customer that bounced check. 
How did you handle it?
I just got a notification the account was closed on a $95.oo check I received for payment and was charge a $10.oo service fee because of this. So I'm out $105 so far.
Is this worth while to pursue?
I believe, I have to first attempt to make contact with the customer, either by phone or certified mail & give them the opportunity to make good on it before I can file a court doc.
Knowing what I have heard about this person, I highly doubt they will take me seriously and make good on it.
Is getting a collection agency involved worth while?
Should I just knock on their door & punch them in the face!


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I would assume laws vary by state, however in Tennessee, where I live a check returned on a closed account can immediately be taken to the court and a warrant filed. On a simple NSF you must first send a certified letter and give 10 days notice. Our local law enforcement does an excellent job with these cases however it often takes months or even years for the court to collect. 

Check with your local county about the law and then proceed accordingly. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

First I would try to contact them and collect the due amount plus a fee. If that doesn't work then head to the courthouse.

Some places take this very serious especially since it was done on a closed account. Even jail time.

But in no way would I let them get away with it and if they ever want to do business with you again it should be a cash basis upfront..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It depends on where you are at. In California you can sue in small claims for 3x the check plus costs. Once you win then to collect from an individual you can file an abstract of judgement and then file a lien on real property for an individual or you can pay the sheriff to seize property and sell it or just take cash if it is a business.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless your local DA wants to go after it, move on. In TX there are lots of hoops to jump through before you can really do anything about a bad check. If you have time to sue over $105, you are really small.

A good solution is not take checks, or get on of the machines that verifies checks.

When we did take checks from strangers, we got a lot of bad ones. Most real customers don't want to write checks, and the check kiters only want to write checks. So as a percentage, a lot of checks are bad. One we took was for a lot of money, and we learned our lesson.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Posylane said:


> Unless your local DA wants to go after it, move on. In TX there are lots of hoops to jump through before you can really do anything about a bad check. If you have time to sue over $105, you are really small.
> 
> A good solution is not take checks, or get on of the machines that verifies checks.
> 
> When we did take checks from strangers, we got a lot of bad ones. Most real customers don't want to write checks, and the check kiters only want to write checks. So as a percentage, a lot of checks are bad. One we took was for a lot of money, and we learned our lesson.


Solid advice on this ^


----------



## rickythaomoto1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't take checks for this very reason.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a few checks bounce on me in my time of printing and **** for me I took it as a lesson learned let it go as its materialistic and everything has a solution. You win some you lose some, be wiser,cautious and don't take risk. Accept checks and start order after check clears. Have service agreements, templates and signatures that way you reduce suprises. Cut those ppl out and learn what to look out for. There are many grimey ppl in this world, (not all) with no shame and you will hear many many sob stories and excuses. Me personally I do give back to my community, donate, and sponser for small community events. What doesn't kill you makes it stronger and let this lesson make you that stronger person. Live Learn and Pursue.  Let it go and move on though, its not worth your time or money for attorneys etc. Every state is different but here you can go file a complain and they have so much time to pay you etc. Me for a few hundred bucks I rather cut them off let my higher power deal with it and work harder. With the right passion behind it comes good money that is earned and will look back to realize its nothing. Maybe they needed it way more than you who knows but what goes around comes around. Its why im a very honest printer, with big dreams and hopes of success one day. Hopefully all worked out for you.

(I wish Texas was as California is on laws. Very fair)


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

If they can write a check they can also sign a money order or pay cash. I will accept checks from my military customers only because I can go to their command if they bounce one.....they definitely don't want to get the 1SG or Commander involved )


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

You have to take checks. I mean I suppose you could turn away check business but how would you deal with corporate accounts and schools? In five years I've had three returned checks. The first was a closed account and was never collected (~$700 if I remember right) the I had a walk-in customer NSF us. For this customer I added a $35 returned check charge and then called her at work. She came in and paid with a credit card the next afternoon. The third one was a customer in canada who bounced a $5000 check on us. This one was a customer we had been working with for years and appeared to have cash flow issues at the end.

With the canadian customer I called the bank, called the customer dozens of times but in the end it took about a year of followup before I got payment. If we didn't have a great product they couldn't get anywhere else I doubt they would have ever paid. 

In the end it's the cost of doing business. You, as a business owner, need to decide how much risk you can take. Bounced checks don't happen often, but they do happen and it helps if you have a procedure in place to handle it.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree headfirst. Schools, government, large companies and non-profits all pay by check. These are also the ones that are big money. I can't stand taking credit cards and giving all that money to the cc companies. 😡. On a $10,000 order your giving them approx $250 ! Check please!


Mitchell - Star Designs/The Factory
www.TheFactoryTN.com


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We take checks from schools and the like. It is 'walk in' customers who will burn you.


----------

